# 7 string SG



## JOHNNY QUEST

MY NEW TOY!!!! Can't wait for it ta get here.....


----------



## bassguitarman

That's dang nice looking!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Thanks it started out an Ibanez AX7. It was completely redone by a proffesional Luthier. Not much Ibanez left in it now.... I can't wait till it gets here...


----------

